# Share your GSD's before and after pics- from puppy to adult! :)



## SamBoy (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi this is my first post and my first purebred GSD pup. He's 9 1/2 weeks old and an absolute sweetheart ? I am just dying to know what his coat will look like as an adult but as this is my first purebred puppy i dont have a clue as to how he might look full grown and what sort of changes it will go through. Do their coats change much or will he probably look very similar to how he does now? If anyone could share some of their pup's pics as a puppy and then as an adult i would really love to see 'em! thanks and sorry for the quality of some pics ? i had to crop quite a bit haha hopefully you can see his markings well

Also, what age did your pup's ears go up? His are still very floppy and i cant wait for them to stand!


----------



## SamBoy (Dec 29, 2017)

oops sorry for the random question marks..i didnt realize i couldnt put emojis! Still figuring this out haha


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Samboy, that is a good looking pup! You are going to love the GSD life. Here is my boy Ranger and the pup pics are a year ago last week.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Good lucking puppy! I just posted these pictures in another thread. My puppy's ears were up at 7 weeks, down at 8 weeks, up at 9 weeks, down at 10 weeks, and then one up and one down until 16 weeks. At 16 weeks, they stayed up for good.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

8 weeks and 9 months


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

This is Athena. First pic is at 6 weeks, then 8 weeks, the now 20 months.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Then Apollo, around 10 weeks old and now 18 months old.


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

That picture of puppy Apollo on the stone floor pulls on my heart strings. SO cute. haha


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

Welcome aboard Samboy! Pretty sure his coloring is not gonna give you any insights into how your pup's coloration and coat will develop, but here is Trickster at 9 weeks and 9 months. 

This is a very elusive side profile picture of the black blur. (One of the cats is out of sight to the right, violating a dog toy... )


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

My pup's ears were up for good by 10wks

Pics are at 8wks and 19wks

My pup's a patterned sable coat


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Leo was about 12 to 16 weeks old when I found her. You can't tell from the pictures, but she was a rack of bones under all the fluff. 

April 23. 2012 010 edit by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

April 23. 2012 028 edit by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

Applying for her PAL at about 14 months. 

2013-3-16 Dogs 202 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2013-3-16 Dogs 211 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

September of this year. 

2017-9-8 CC110 baseline Leo Left by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

Christmas day. 

2017-12-25 Dogs, Mockingbird, & yard DSC_0405 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

Her official birthday is January 20th, and she will be 6 years old.


----------



## Leon big boy (Feb 1, 2017)

Leon and Lady, 2 months, 3 months, and now, 1 year and 3 months old. Not Brothers.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

OP, your pup looks like a stock coat to me.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Asher at 8 weeks and on his 3rd birthday this December.


----------



## HERNAMEISRUKA (May 29, 2017)

Ruka isn't exactly an adult but she is getting pretty big. Currently 8 months old.























Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Cute puppy!

Ears will vary but are generally up for good between 4 and 6 months. 
Also your boy may lighten up considerably, most tan and black puppies are really dark at birth and the black shrinks as they grow.

Below is Shadow at a couple of weeks, about 12 weeks and 7 years.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

First pic...just a pup and starting to display some non-working lines attributes.

Second pic...adult with fully developed non-working line characteristics.



SuperG


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

I love seeing puppies and how they change. Thank you for giving me this opportunity to
show my girl, although she is gone, she still lives in my heart.

Wiena was a Long Haired German Shepherd, very lovely IMO!!

She kept the black back (blanket), when she got past her 10th birthday, she really
had long feathers on her legs.

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki
the last picture taken was on her 12th birthday, just 5 days before we found out she had cancer. We had her
for another 20 weeks. (Surgery and chemo).


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Luna 3 months, 6 months, 9 month, 1 year and 16 months


----------



## Leon big boy (Feb 1, 2017)

Jenny720 said:


> Luna 3 months, 6 months, 9 month, 1 year and 16 months


Beatiful! Lovely too.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Leon big boy said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > Luna 3 months, 6 months, 9 month, 1 year and 16 months
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Long coat shepherd - puppy to adult


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Somewhere in the range of 10-12 weeks to now at 13 months. The second picture set is him at one year (top photo) and four months (bottom photo).


----------

